#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Giant Centipede Attack:

## BaitongBoy

Woke up to the sounds of screams two mornings ago...Missus surprised a foot-long centipede in the kitchen...I had to get dressed, so her sister, who was staying the night downstairs, responded first, and clubbed the bstrd's head flat..

Yesterday morning, next door neighbour, who gets up early every morning (4:00am), wandered into the bathroom and stepped on one the same size...
It showed no mercy...struck him 3 times before he "woke up"...But he's a tough old guy (Thai Vietnam vet)...When I saw him later, he had his lower leg clamped in a tourniquet, waiting for his ride to the hospital...more embarrassed than anything...

But these are wicked looking fckers...especially when they are large...and apparently the bite is quite painful...

----------


## alwarner

are they the armour plated looking motherfuckers?




withnallstokes been bit by one of them.  nasty

----------


## BaitongBoy

Yep...that's the one...

----------


## Loy Toy

I had an old mirror outside and I moved it today and felt something biting on my finger when I was carrying it.

I turned it around and was looking at a 12 inch long Dokgar.

Bastard scared the shit out of me but I didn't drop the mirror.  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Calm and coolheaded...as usual... :Smile:

----------


## alwarner

> Yep...that's the one...


i met a farang monk years ago and he reckons they are the most aggressive creatures he's come across.  he said where most creatures, snakes etc... will try to avoid you at all costs these critters will go out of their way to have a pop at you.  how accurate that is i don't know.

----------


## Loy Toy

Most aggressive critters I have come across:

1. Red Ants (Mot Dang)
2. Australian Tiger Snake.
3. DoKgars.
4. Funnel web spiders.
5. Any dog that is guarding a young baby.
6. Leeches.

----------


## alwarner

i meant to say in thailand.




> Most aggressive critters I have come across:
> 
> 1. Red Ants (Mot Dang)
> 2. Australian Tiger Snake.
> 3. DoKgars.
> 4. Funnel web spiders.
> 5. Any dog that is guarding a young baby.
> 6. Leeches.


who lets a dog guard their baby?

----------


## Loy Toy

> who lets a dog guard their baby?


Some dogs are very protective of it's families children.

I had a golden retriever and nobody could go anywhere my wife or children if I was not around.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> who lets a dog guard their baby?
> 
> 
> Some dogs are very protective of it's families children.
> 
> I had a golden retriever and nobody could go anywhere my wife or children if I was not around.


oh right; see what you mean now.

----------


## nedwalk

> who lets a dog guard their baby?


i do ...i never ostrisized the dog when the baby came along, they grew up together and were great mates..[bully/cattle cross] no one got near me daughter while that old dog was around..R.I.P. GERTRUDE

----------


## sabaii sabaii

What's a Dokgar ?


One of these ?  :Smile:

----------


## Mr Orange

he means the mother fucker centipedes. vicious as fuk. cut ones head off once still moved for three days

Takharb I remeber them being called.  they compress if trod on and if you get the wrong end the will swing round and bite you.

I once found one in my 18 month old (at the time) baby bottle sterilisation kit. shit my self. but punishment was dealt. Hard work too.

----------


## Mr Orange

> 


look at this cnut

----------


## robuzo

> he means the mother fucker centipedes. vicious as fuk. cut ones head off once still moved for three days
> 
> Takharb I remeber them being called.  they compress if trod on and if you get the wrong end the will swing round and bite you.
> 
> I once found one in my 18 month old (at the time) baby bottle sterilisation kit. shit my self. but punishment was dealt. Hard work too.


I don't think he does, I think he means "duk-gaa," the Tokay gecko. Those things will go for you if they feel threatened. I saw one put a hurting on a meter-long tree snake.

Personally I hate centipedes. Had one in a dive boot in the PI once- didn't bite me til the boot filled with water.  Found it curled around my toe after the dive. I had a bad reaction to the bite.

----------


## superman

If it was one of these, then they're armless. Loads of legs, but armless.

----------


## toslti

That's a millipede not a centipede. The will curl up into a circle if disturbed. We had them in Africa when I was a kid.... we called them chongololos. Harmless.

----------


## Mr Orange

thats a millipede; harmless, just curl up




> I don't think he does, I think he means "duk-gaa," the Tokay gecko. Those things will go for you if they feel threatened. I saw one put a hurting on a meter-long tree snake.


not what the title suggests

----------


## Mr Orange

> If it was one of these, then they're armless. Loads of legs, but armless.


didnt see the joke  :Very Happy:

----------


## robuzo

> thats a millipede; harmless, just curl up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> ...


The OP isn't LT. The word for "centipede" in Thai isn't even close to "dokgar," more like "mangpong." Hard to imagine someone holding onto a mirror with a 12-inch centipede sinking its fangs into their finger, unless LT is an even harder man than legend has it.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Had one of those evil twats crawl over my chest while sleeping on koh chang.  I screamed like a bitch and stayed outside till the morning.  Them and spiders, no thank you.

----------


## robuzo

Not a "killer" but it would hurt.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Yeah...just a little fcker...not impressive at all...

----------


## Pol the Pot

The one in Mr. Orange's vid doesn't look all that aggressive. Runs away after being prodded instead of going for the throat.

Unless of course this is some devious trick and it doubles back to get a good bite after nightfall...

 :mid:  :mid:  :mid:

----------


## withnallstoke

The bite off those bastards is pretty nasty.
I got bit on the back of my neck whilst asleep - the bite woke me up.
My shoulders and neck were paralysed and i found it difficult to breathe, but both effects only lasted about twenty minutes.
The breathing difficulty wasn't helped by me panicking because i had been (wrongly) missinformed that the bites could be fatal.
I had a lump about the size of half an egg on my neck for a couple of days, but no lasting damage.

----------


## somtamslap

> but no lasting damage.


 Are you quite sure about that?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Easy way to spot a queer, lovebite on the back of the neck :Smile:

----------


## withnallstoke

^ Sussed.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> unless LT is an even harder man than legend has it.


I'm well Ard matey!  :Smile: 

The first time I have been bitten by a Dokgar (Tokay Gecko) and it let go which is against popular legend about these creatures.

Didn't leave any puncture marks either.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ Didn't like the taste, LT...

 :Smile:

----------


## Pol the Pot

A bit of a difference being bitten by a gecko and being bitten by that centipede though.

----------


## BobR

> look at this cnut


I did not know they could move as fast as this one does near the end of the video.  Horrible things.

----------


## BaitongBoy

More of these fckers will appear as the waters rise...they are seeking refuge...
coming soon, to a theatre near you...

 :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> A bit of a difference being bitten by a gecko and being bitten by that centipede though


No difference as far as a centipede is concerned though.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The Tokay Gecko is known as a Tuko or Toko in the Philippines, Tokek in Indonesian/Javanese, and tắc kè in Vietnamese, for its characteristic vocalizations. People have mixed feelings about it ranging from terror of the belief that its feet can tear your skin off to admiration for its entertaining vocalizations;[citation needed] in the Philippines, most people respect it and *value it because it eats dangerous pests such as scorpions and giant centipedes*

----------


## harrybarracuda

I used to have a pet one to do chores around the house and stuff. One morning I asked it to go and get me the newspaper. After an hour, it still hadn't left the house, so I shouted down "Why haven't you gone yet?".

It said "I'm just putting my shoes on".

_rat-a-tat-*ching_*

----------


## Looper

> Takharb I remeber them being called







> The word for "centipede" in Thai isn't even close to "dokgar," more like "mangpong."




Google translate has

ตะขาบ Dta-kaap

or

กระแอบ Gra-Aep

----------


## Simon43

> Most aggressive critters I have come across:
> 
> 1. Red Ants (Mot Dang)
> 2. Australian Tiger Snake.
> 3. DoKgars.
> 4. Funnel web spiders.
> 5. Any dog that is guarding a young baby.
> 6. Leeches.


You forgot my ex-wife in that list  :tieme: 

Simon

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ Maybe he hasn't come accross your ex wife

Maybe they just dated

 :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^^ Is her name Dta-kaap, perhaps?...

 :mid:

----------


## Carrabow

I believe this is what I was bit by in late June of this year. The reason I am not sure is because it happened at night whilst galavanting through the woods by the house and booze was involved in the scenario as well. 

I can tell you what ever bit me was painful as hell. Like a idiot I waited 3 days before I decided to get medical attention. 

When I did finally go to Rampuraet in Surin they immediately hospitalized me because of the infection that manifested became very serious. I spent 4 days in the hospital to include an operation to remove the dead meat from my left foot. It also required a total of 4 weeks to go to the hospital every day to get the packings changed and a cleaning. I am good now but I learned a valuble lesson.

#1 wear shoes or boots in the brush, no matter how tough you think you are
#2 go to the hospital as soon as possible when you are not sure what bit you
#3 I am getting old and do not heal as fast as I used too
#4 I still like booze  :Smile: 

My hat is off to Mr. Rickschoppers who consulted me in some of the after treatment. Thanks Rick once again  :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

> Had one of those evil twats crawl over my chest while sleeping on koh chang. I screamed like a bitch and stayed outside till the morning. Them and spiders, no thank you.


 
 :smiley laughing:  yeah fokking things, was loads down there it 2004-06, all the building work was making them migrate, i saw a farang chick with one wrapped round her ankle, some thais put a candle near it to warm it up and it got off her ankle and they stamped the shit out of it

----------


## sunsetter

> entertaining vocalizations


fcuk off  :Smile:

----------


## armstrong

if i ever wake up with that centipede in my house i will immediately move back to the UK.  fuck that shit.  it's gonna give me nightmares...

----------


## BaitongBoy

^ It's there now...you just can't see it...

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> The bite off those bastards is pretty nasty.
> I got bit on the back of my neck whilst asleep - the bite woke me up.
> My shoulders and neck were paralysed and i found it difficult to breathe, but both effects only lasted about twenty minutes.
> The breathing difficulty wasn't helped by me panicking because i had been (wrongly) missinformed that the bites could be fatal.
> I had a lump about the size of half an egg on my neck for a couple of days, but no lasting damage.


Fuking wimp... if it happens again, just rub some Tiger Balm into your testicles to take your mind off the bite.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> if i ever wake up with that centipede in my house i will immediately move back to the UK. fuck that shit. it's gonna give me nightmares...





> ^ It's there now...you just can't see it...


My missus' dad is a jungle expert, and he reckons they're psychic - the more you think/worry about them, the more they come to get you...

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by withnallstoke
> 
> 
> The bite off those bastards is pretty nasty.
> I got bit on the back of my neck whilst asleep - the bite woke me up.
> My shoulders and neck were paralysed and i found it difficult to breathe, but both effects only lasted about twenty minutes.
> The breathing difficulty wasn't helped by me panicking because i had been (wrongly) missinformed that the bites could be fatal.
> I had a lump about the size of half an egg on my neck for a couple of days, but no lasting damage.
> 
> ...


 :smiley laughing:  good one Boo!

----------


## armstrong

> Originally Posted by armstrong
> 
> if i ever wake up with that centipede in my house i will immediately move back to the UK. fuck that shit. it's gonna give me nightmares...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have alerted the cats to be on the lookout for anything with more than 4 legs.  I'm not sure the understood though so I might get the wife to tell them in Thai too... :mid:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ the cats would deal with it, or at least run around harassing it so that by the time it gets to your bed it'll be really mad and ready for business!  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

> I had a lump about the size of half an egg on my neck for a couple of days, but no lasting damage.


It's the size of a Coconut now and he calls it Arthur. Arthur constantly moans about his buddy but to no avail.

Arthur can hold his drink in a more appealing fashion.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> the cats would deal with it,


Or it might deal with the cats...

 :Smile:

----------


## BobR

> I had an old mirror outside and I moved it today and felt something biting on my finger when I was carrying it.
> 
> I turned it around and was looking at a 12 inch long Dokgar.
> 
> Bastard scared the shit out of me but I didn't drop the mirror.


Thanks, glad you posted that, I have at least one and probably more living around my back door and in my kitchen and never knew they were vicious.  I'll at least keep my distance now.

----------


## sabang

^ They're luvly. We have quite a few here.

Anyway, a bite from one of those bastard centipedes is bloody painful, especially if it gets you on a digit (which is usually). Them tokays are pretty harmless, if you manage to get bitten by one just plunge it in water.

The red centipede hurts like hell, but if you get bitten by one of those dark olive greenish grey type centipedes it is more serious, and you should definitely go to your local thing that passes for a hospital.

----------


## Carrabow

> ^ They're luvly. We have quite a few here.
> 
> Anyway, a bite from one of those bastard centipedes is bloody painful, especially if it gets you on a digit (which is usually). Them tokays are pretty harmless, if you manage to get bitten by one just plunge it in water.
> 
> The red centipede hurts like hell, but if you get bitten by one of those dark olive greenish grey type centipedes it is more serious, and you should definitely go to your local thing that passes for a hospital.


 
Yes Sabang, they do call it a Hospital. Sometimes you wonder though

----------


## sabang

A female friend was Medivaced from Lamma island, HK, after being bitten by one of those nasties. Not cheap, helicopter job. Capitalist HK has a heart- the government health service is capable, and free.

----------


## Carrabow

> A female friend was Medivaced from Lamma island, HK, after being bitten by one of those nasties. Not cheap, helicopter job. Capitalist HK has a heart- the government health service is capable, and free.


Oh... I was talking about the dump in Surin they call a Hospital

----------


## sabang

> the dump in Surin they call a Hospital


In rural Ubon, we are blessed with a state of the art medical service.
The Khmer Rouge themselves came here to get amputated.

----------


## Carrabow

> Originally Posted by Carrabow
> 
> the dump in Surin they call a Hospital
> 
> 
> In rural Ubon, we are blessed with a state of the art medical service.
> The Khmer Rouge themselves came here to get amputated.


Hence the old saying: *"Off with their heads"*  :Smile:

----------


## pescator

> Originally Posted by Mr Orange
> 
> 
> thats a millipede; harmless, just curl up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, that is a scorpion.แมงป่อง

----------


## Looper

> Originally Posted by Loy Toy
> 
> 
> I had an old mirror outside and I moved it today and felt something biting on my finger when I was carrying it.
> 
> I turned it around and was looking at a 12 inch long Dokgar.
> 
> Bastard scared the shit out of me but I didn't drop the mirror. 
> 
> ...


I had one outside my hotel room and the cleaners told me it was very dangerous and not to disturb it from its crevice and better to just let it go on waking me up every 45 minutes all night.

That one maybe needs to see a doctor. Looks like my nob after my first trip to Thailand  :Smile:

----------


## khmen

Scary shit:




I hope I never, ever see one of these close up!

----------


## celtic

Hence the old saying: *"Off with their heads"*  :Smile: 



That's why i've always kept a Chinese cleaver handy.
See about 8 or 10 a year in my house but usually they are dead already, I still chop them up though before getting the broom and dustpan, they are usually about 6 inches long, but years ago when I was tearing down an old stone BBQ I  got a big shot of adrenaline because of a MONSTER over a foot long wrapped around an egg sack about the size of a golf ball. I ran to my workshop, got a can of WD-40 and a lighter and torched that beast til there was only a black smoking thing left, wish i'd thought of cutting the head off first i could have mounted it on a plaque and hung it over the front door!

----------


## Strongarm

> Scary shit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I never, ever see one of these close up!


 
I'd like to extend a big FVCK OFF to those two evil bastards.  If I ever come accross one of those things it will be holocost extermination time, spare no one, kill em all.

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Mr Orange
> ...


Jeez, what was I thinking. I've only seen the video shop logo about a million times. Been practicing my pronunciation with my coaches all morning, takhab. (That t/d ต business still trips me up when I hear it.)

----------


## Thetyim

Anyone fancy a drink ?

----------


## Bettyboo

> In rural Ubon, we are blessed with a state of the art medical service.


My friend's sister works there, Mahidol and Sirrirat trained - good hospital.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> bstrd's head





> wicked looking fckers





> armour plated looking motherfuckers





> Bastard





> mother fucker centipedes.





> vicious as fuk





> look at this cnut





> evil twats





> just a little fcker





> those bastards


Not well-liked...are they?...

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Horrible things.





> these fckers





> my ex-wife





> fokking things





> give me nightmares


A few more appreciative comments..."my ex-wife" is over-the-top...555

----------


## BaitongBoy

> those bastard centipedes





> those nasties





> Scary shit:





> that beast





> two evil bastards


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## khmen

^
Well, these people seem to like them for some bizarre reason! Thai Black Giant Centipede?

FUCK having one of them for a pet!

----------


## alwarner

^ they love their "pedes" don't they.  bloody pedeophiles.

----------


## Zone

> Most aggressive critters I have come across:
> 
> 1. Red Ants (Mot Dang)
> 2. Australian Tiger Snake.
> 3. DoKgars.
> 4. Funnel web spiders.
> 5. Any dog that is guarding a young baby.
> 6. Leeches.


Add Kiwi's to that list...!!!

----------


## pickel

> Anyone fancy a drink ?


I've had a shot of lao khao from a bottle that had a centipede in it. Made me feel all warm inside and gave me a bit of a buzz. More so than just straight lao khao.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^^ And Gurkhas...

 :mid:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Another one bites the dust...three houses down...big fcker again...centipede that is...

 :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

Cats will know to generally avoid such creatures, mine did anyway when I lived on the ground floor with huge communal gardens. I used to see several walking along on the paths, they give me the fucking creeps just the way they move....


Oh by the way, don't forget...


> Free party on me -28/10

----------


## BaitongBoy

> I saw a werewolf with a Chinese menu in his hand


Are you sure it was Chinese?...

----------


## DJ Pat

He also had a centipede crawling up his leg

----------


## BaitongBoy

^No problem for a werewolf...fcking things are hard to kill...

 :Smile:

----------


## zeusbheld

old thread, but i'd hate to see innocent tokays persecuted. 




> I don't think he does, I think he means "duk-gaa," the Tokay gecko. Those things will go for you if they feel threatened. I saw one put a hurting on a meter-long tree snake.


tokays, generally though, aren't aggressive. if i've got to chase 'em away i'll use a stick but typically they drop tail (literally) and run. centipedes, not so much. 




> The OP isn't LT. The word for "centipede" in Thai isn't even close to "dokgar,


  i think takhab (the word for centipede) is pretty damned close (dt sound rather than t sound at the beginning). 




> more like "mangpong."


 that's the word for scorpion.

----------


## Rainfall

Just found one in the Garden, the 2nd this year. They're supposed to be rare, especially in urban Pattaya. I asked my Pit to deal with it. She did.

----------


## pseudolus

> Just found one in the Garden, the 2nd this year. They're supposed to be rare, especially in urban Pattaya. I asked my Pit to deal with it. She did.


If Pit means Dog, you want to be careful with that. Only takes one bite from these fucker to a dog, and unless you get your dog to the vets quickly, it's dead.

----------


## Troy

I have drowned a few in whisky bottles....puts hairs on your chest, drinking that stuff.

Sure do chuck out a lot of poison when they are drowning though....

Some places in Isaan cook them but I haven't tried yet. 

I have never noticed the dogs killing them...and they have left remains of scorpions (trivial),  non poisonous snakes and cobras for all to see...so I expect they are not not fond of the centipede. Blah Duk sting is reportedly worse than the centipedes...stopped my lab from swimming in the garden pond until he saw them fished out. Only time I have ever seen one of the farm lasses cry was a Blah Duk sting...

----------


## khmen

^What is a blah duk mate? Some form of fish I presume?

----------


## Derk

> I have never noticed the dogs killing them...and they have left remains of scorpions (trivial),  non poisonous snakes and cobras for all to see...so I expect they are not not fond of the centipede.


Our larger farm dog (street dog with some bankaew genes) kills them but just anounces snakes to be killed by humans.




> ^What is a blah duk mate? Some form of fish I presume?


Pla dug/k is the commonly farmed catfish.
I'm not sure about the stinging of Pla duk, but Pla sawai will let you visit the doctor or closest liquor wholesaler.

Bye,
Derk

----------


## DrAndy

I have fished Plah Duk out by hand; they don't sting but have some sharp spikes which can hurt a bit

----------


## DrAndy

> Just found one in the Garden, the 2nd this year. They're supposed to be rare, especially in urban Pattaya. I asked my Pit to deal with it. She did.



yes, good idea killing rare animals

why not catch it and release it somewhere else?

----------


## robuzo

> old thread, but i'd hate to see innocent tokays persecuted. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> ...


No it doesn't. And how you translate what came before that as tokays being persecuted is beyond me. I'm a big fan of tokays, wish I had a few where I am now.




> more like "mangpong."
> 			
> 		
> 
>  that's the word for scorpion.


Correction made. Try reading a bit further down in this old thread.

----------


## the dogcatcher

These fckers have been known to take on rats.

----------


## Troy

> I have fished Plah Duk out by hand; they don't sting but have some sharp spikes which can hurt a bit


I checked this again and it was definitely Plah Duk that caused my Lab to stay out the pond and made a few strong girls cry. Here is the wiki page to it:

Walking catfish - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




> This fish needs to be handled carefully when fishing it out due to its hidden embedded sting or thorn-like defensive mechanism hidden behind its fins


Not as dangerous as the centipede but still very painful if you do get stung by them. 

Scorpion sting from the variety found in Isaan starts as a sharp intense pain that dies down after a few minutes to be replaced by a throbbing sensation for a few hours. Don't expect any sympathy from the locals...Plah Duk may get you sympathy but not for long....Get bitten by a centipede and expect sympathy along with a trip to the local hospital...

----------


## beazalbob69

I got stuck by a catfish barb once. It does hurt. Much more painful than a bee sting. Hurts for about an hour or so if i remember correctly was a long time ago. Havent seen a centipede around here yet but a friend has

----------

